

BlindType demo - MindTwister
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9b8NlMd79w

======
ZeroGravitas
I seem to recall the guy that demo'd various multitouch research things at TED
a few years back (pre-iPhone) mentioned that this would be possible. I
remember thinking it sounded like a stupid idea, but this demo looks quite
good.

I can't recall if he actually had something working or if he just proposed it
as an idea. I notice this is patented.

